# Adobe Raising Prices on Creative Cloud Subscriptions in UK & Sweden



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 2, 2017)

```
Adobe has informed customers in the UK and Sweden that pricing on their Creative Cloud subscriptions come March 6, 2017. Adobe cites extreme currency fluctuations for the reason behind the pricing increase.</p>
<p>Below is an email UK customers have received from Adobe</p>
<blockquote><p>We hope you are enjoying your subscription to the world-class products and services Adobe provides to help you do your best work. We wanted to share some important information about your renewal price.</p>
<p>As part of doing business globally, Adobe monitors currency exchange rates in order to make adjustments to our pricing up or down as needed. You may be aware that currency exchange rates have fluctuated significantly over the last few years. As a result of recent changes in exchange rates in your region, the price of Adobe products and services is increasing starting on 6 March 2017. <a href="https://helpx.adobe.com/uk/x-productkb/policy-pricing/subscription-price-increase.html" target="_blank" rel="follow external noopener noreferrer" data-wpel-link="external">Learn More</a>.</p>
<p>The current price of Adobe Creative Cloud Photography plan will change to [new price] incl. VAT on 6 March 2017. As an Adobe Creative Cloud Photography plan subscriber, the price for your subscription won’t be impacted during your current subscription term. However, at the time of your renewal, which is scheduled for 28 June 2017, your price will change to reflect the then current local currency price. We’ll be sure to send you a reminder email with your new renewal  price as your renewal date gets closer.</p>
<p>Thank you for being a valued customer. We look forward to continuing to provide you with the latest innovations from Adobe as part of your subscription.

Please contact us if you have any questions about this change or your renewal.</p></blockquote>
<p>The price increase is just north of 10% and affects software such as Photoshop, Lightroom & Illustrator, among others.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 2, 2017)

*GOTCHA!*

PBD is rolling on the floor laughing his tail off at the rest of us.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 2, 2017)

Because let's face it, no other companies have raised prices in the U.K for the exact same reason...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2017)

My condolonces.












Sincerely,

—_A perpetually-licensed user of Adobe PS6_


----------



## heptagon (Feb 2, 2017)

"We've altered the rules, pray, that we don't alter them further."

The cloud is not so much about money. This little price hike doesn't really hurt anyone. The cloud is about control.

"You don't want to lose your work of the last ten years? Too bad, we're shutting down our servers and you cannot open your files anymore."


----------



## Stichus III (Feb 2, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Because let's face it, no other companies have raised prices in the U.K for the exact same reason...




Is there any history of Adobe lowering their subscription price due to currency fluctuations that negatively affect the consumer? 

Just wondering.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2017)

Stichus III said:


> Is there any history of Adobe lowering their subscription price due to currency fluctuations that negatively affect the consumer?


----------



## dadohead (Feb 2, 2017)

Like, literally the day after they discontinued perpetual licenses. Optics, Adobe, optics!


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 2, 2017)

heptagon said:


> "We've altered the rules, pray, that we don't alter them further."
> 
> The cloud is not so much about money. This little price hike doesn't really hurt anyone. The cloud is about control.
> 
> "You don't want to lose your work of the last ten years? Too bad, we're shutting down our servers and you cannot open your files anymore."



Why wouldn't a photographer who values their images have them backed up on several hard drives? This is just plain silly! Only edits made with leased software are frozen. The images always belong to, and are under the control of the photographer.

No, I don't like the subscription model, but, really, how long after editing an image do you think you will want to go back and continue those edits? You do your work and move on.

If you want to edit an image differently years down the road, surely you can find an alternative to Adobe. If not, pay up long enough to make your edit.

If they raise the prices too much too fast, people will turn to other solutions, and/or a better alternative will eventually arise. Or Adobe will cut prices again.

It is not extortion or Armageddon or...Somebody help me with more words of terror here. I'm exhausted by all the hysteria going around.


----------



## monkey44 (Feb 2, 2017)

In specific instances, I've sold images as much as ten years after shooting it ... not often, but occasionally. As I mentioned earlier, and this UK price rise is as example, we are at the mercy of whatever Adobe chooses to do with price and with product.

I'd prefer not ... so will make my changes now, rather than later when I'll also be on a 30 day or whatever Adobe chooses. I'd be one of the minuscule customers anyway, so it would not even squeak at me 'gone' ... but, I prefer to own any product I use ... that's just a choice, and it won't change for a whole buncha reasons, the 'hostage to Adobe' changes at a whim. For me, it matters, for others maybe not. Adobe will probably generate more revenue for itsef with the subscription model ... and it's probably a good thing for some, and doesn't matter to some. We all have our own model of how we do our work, and is usually the best for each of us specifically - and not as a 'crowd' ...


----------



## Fatalv (Feb 2, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> My condolonces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. This brings joy to a long day! Thanks for the laugh


----------



## unfocused (Feb 2, 2017)

Perhaps we can save a lot of time and internet space by simply inserting a link to the previous Adobe thread.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 2, 2017)

What do you expect from corporate America. Apple have done it, Microsoft have done it now Adobe and I don't remember a single occasion prices were ever lowered other than sales or Black Friday. We already pay a premium in Britain and these companies don't even pay corporation tax or contribute to the local economy. 
Surprised? Not at all.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank so for the laugh Neuro! 

Seriously, I don't think anyone is naive enough to think that Adobe isn't to begin raising prices prices after most people buy into CC. Now, especially the UK kind of had some dramatic currency fluctuations that makes us expect this. I think it was a bad signal to send though, and could have waited a bit.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 2, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> What do you expect from corporate America. Apple have done it, Microsoft have done it now Adobe and I don't remember a single occasion prices were ever lowered other than sales or Black Friday.



What about when Adobe cut the cost of Lightroom in half?


----------



## Tinky (Feb 3, 2017)

double dunt for me. I've been on the promotional rate for the last year so my subs double.

Hey ho. Cost of doing business. 

I still consider it good value, and it's written off the fattest wedge of my tax in any case.


----------



## Khristo (Feb 3, 2017)

Same thing happened to me here in Oz last year. As "outraged" as I was, looking at the rates (Aussie $ was at parity with the USD a couple of years ago and since has been more like 75c) there's a good argument if not a complete justification. 

I'm no Adobe supporter (at least not of their business practices), but cc pricing is pretty much on par here, whereas in the past on outright purchase, it was insanely higher (like 2 or 3 times) - and for no reason whatsoever. So while I would not trust Adobe as far as I could throw them, so far cc is OK - including the rate related hike. Will be interesting to see what happens in the next couple of years.

My advice? Try cancelling your subscription on the web and see what happens. I tried it and two seconds later was re-directed to the "would you reconsider for 3 free months?" offer webpage.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 3, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Thank so for the laugh Neuro!
> 
> Seriously, I don't think anyone is naive enough to think that Adobe isn't to begin raising prices prices after most people buy into CC. Now, especially the UK kind of had some dramatic currency fluctuations that makes us expect this. I think it was a bad signal to send though, and could have waited a bit.



As a long time Netflix user I was grandfathered in to their $8 a month streaming package while new users were paying $10. Eventually that ended and they raised my prices, a substantial 25%. Of course it represents 2 bucks a month, which was I (or nearly anyone else) going to drop netflix over 2 bucks a month??? Probably very very few people did. The subscription model really gets to the busyness/laziness of the human psyche. And the corporate world is going to cash in on that. Once you're signed up... you're kind of hooked.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 3, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> The subscription model really gets to the busyness/laziness of the human psyche. And the corporate world is going to cash in on that. Once you're signed up... you're kind of hooked.



Ha, tell that to my TV cable company (cancelled), my landline phone company (cancelled), my mobile provider (pay as you go and average of less than $10 a month) and my internet supplier (just swapped to 3 times the speed for $20 a month less).

Now I am using Plex Netflix is looking like the next to go too.


----------



## eninja (Feb 3, 2017)

Is there a Lighthroom alternative with built in organizing of photos into library catalog like lightroom does?


----------



## eninja (Feb 3, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > The subscription model really gets to the busyness/laziness of the human psyche. And the corporate world is going to cash in on that. Once you're signed up... you're kind of hooked.
> ...



Sorry for the off topic.
@PBD What insurances do you currently hold? Thanks.


----------



## RGF (Feb 3, 2017)

Stichus III said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Because let's face it, no other companies have raised prices in the U.K for the exact same reason...
> ...



Sure the USD has weakened so much that the Euro can be $2 - no wait is only $1, a nickel and a few pennies versus $1 and a quarter before. But the Pound - from $1 and 2 quarters to a $1 and a single quarter. 

Hold they currency is not making anything cheaper in $ terms. No examples of the current fluctuations negatively affecting the consumer. 

So the answer to your question is that has not occurred to any major degree so it can not be answered.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 3, 2017)

eninja said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



Health, auto x2, house x2, and personal/business liability. Strange question!


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 3, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> eninja said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...




How is Plex a replacement/alternative to netflix?


----------



## heptagon (Feb 3, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Why wouldn't a photographer who values their images have them backed up on several hard drives? This is just plain silly! Only edits made with leased software are frozen. The images always belong to, and are under the control of the photographer.




In some ways it's a slippery slope.

You don't lose your data which is encoded in a format readable to multiple applications AND stored locally. 

You lose your data which is not stored locally.

You lose your data which is encoded in non-open formats (or formats for which no alternative software exists).


If you just use Adobe software for a tiny part of your work, you won't lose much and can move on. The CR2 and JPG files are still there. 

If you, however, do a majority of your work with Adobe software or store your data in the cloud, there are potentially years of work that can suddenly vanish without prior warning.


I believe that no company plans for such a scenario (as it would be suicide) but things happen. Companies go broke, get sold, change focus. The military has a policy that every key part has to have at least two independent suppliers in order to avoid damage in such a scenario. You should also demand that for every cloud software, there is a non-cloud alternative that allows you to continue your work (if you value your work, if it's just a hobby move on).

You should have a contingency plan if one key player vanishes. Every key player can do so. Even Microsoft and Google. Yes it sounds ridiculous before it happens but afterwards hindsight is 20/20. Don't store your data in the cloud without local backups. Also really do backups and keep them in multiple places - if it's no personal/sensitive data, you can store it in the cloud. Don't use closed file formats or closed software where no free counterpart exists. Especially don't use cloud software or DRM formats that rely on companies and servers in other countries without having a workable, tested, alternative that you know will allow you to continue your work.




YuengLinger said:


> No, I don't like the subscription model, but, really, how long after editing an image do you think you will want to go back and continue those edits? You do your work and move on.



If you're working jobs for the bin, yes, you're right. Shoot, edit, sell, delete. You don't even need backups of those photos.



YuengLinger said:


> It is not extortion or Armageddon or...Somebody help me with more words of terror here. I'm exhausted by all the hysteria going around.



Hysteria is strong in online forums, especially here. (DR, cough) 

The problems that come with cloud computing are very real, though. It sure has a lot of advantages. Not seeing the disadvantages and not taking the appropriate measures, however, may (will) hurt society in a big way some day.

I cannot change society but I can change myself. Gladly I'm no professional and don't have external pressure to use a certain software or file format. Therefore, I'll be using some other software for my image editing.


----------



## eninja (Feb 3, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> eninja said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Its strange, but nothing personal. Recently, I was reading about wealth preservation - insurance, expenses, and investments are all related. Wealth preservation is a philosophy wherein you do something to protect your wealth against expenses that may happen. Seems that you are good managing your expenses part, this was the link to my question. cheers. 

I too have Lightroom subscription, dropbox as they keep me organized.
I only use Lightroom very seldom, say 2 to 4 times per month on average.
I autosync photos from different devices (refering to family mobile phones).
and add them to LR catalog. Storing and locating of photos is simpler with Lightroom.

It saddend me, about news of increase subscription price..


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 3, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> What do you expect from corporate America.


Corporate yes, but this has nothing to do with America. They're running a business same as any other business in the world. No non-American business would be "above" raising prices when they can.
No, I'm not American. Never have been and hopefully never will.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 3, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > The subscription model really gets to the busyness/laziness of the human psyche. And the corporate world is going to cash in on that. Once you're signed up... you're kind of hooked.
> ...



That just sounds like good adminstration. You pay, you choose.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 3, 2017)

Stichus III said:


> Is there any history of Adobe lowering their subscription price due to currency fluctuations that negatively affect the consumer?
> 
> Just wondering.



Surely a currency fluctuation that negatively affects the customer is one where the costs rise - so why would Adobe drop the price?

My guess is that the dollar price is the same. So like anything else you buy in dollars (almost every commodity such as oil), or goods you buy from the US where you pay in dollars, the price will go up. 
What did you expect?


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bound to happen sooner are later.
Adobe have a large section of the market and products that they don't look as if they are spending much time on improving. Users are fairly tied in, so why not cash in.
Currently its a goose laying golden eggs.
It's short term looking because I think this will actually benefit its competitors and eventually give the users more choice. I have Affinity and Aurora HDR on a Mac and both of them are not too bad. It's just easier for me to use Photoshop and Lightroom. There's Pixelmator which I'm told is not bad for extractions. 
As Adobe are not really improving Photoshop and Lightroom to any great degree users will start to be tempted back to illegal copies. They'll profit for a while but will give opportunities to competitors currently struggling to get a foothold in the market.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 3, 2017)

I am not a big Adobe user, but with GBP especially going to some strange dark places recently it is as good an excuse as any to revise rates.

Problem with a lot of old-style back-ups is that you need the technology to read it all. Remember floppy disks, ZIP drives, CD R/RWs, DVD R/RWs etc. It is staggering how things have changed in the past 20 years, and frankly we can only guess at what people will be doing in another 20.

The cloud does have many advantages in that regard as it is up to the company to maintain the technology.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 3, 2017)

expatinasia said:


> I am not a big Adobe user, but with GBP especially going to some strange dark places recently it is as good an excuse as any to revise rates.
> 
> Problem with a lot of old-style back-ups is that you need the technology to read it all. Remember floppy disks, ZIP drives, CD R/RWs, DVD R/RWs etc. It is staggering how things have changed in the past 20 years, and frankly we can only guess at what people will be doing in another 20.
> 
> The cloud does have many advantages in that regard as it is up to the company to maintain the technology.



But the way we, as photographers, use CC has absolutely nothing to do with a "Cloud" service. The program isn't in the cloud, the files aren't, the adjustments aren't, the only thing that is 'cloud' related is the need for the program to check with Adobe servers that it is a legitimate copy, which it does with earlier versions too. Your local device has to be able to run the program and that is down to you, Adobe CC is not a 'cloud' program in that it runs on the server, it doesn't. The only difference between CS1-6 and CC is the payment structure.

CC does have some cool syncing options and the ability to keep custom 'libraries' of fonts, colors, images and other assets in the cloud that mean you can sign in to your account and create on whatever device is to hand, but in general I don't see those features being very useful for photographers.


----------



## jvirta (Feb 3, 2017)

3kramd5 said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you expect from corporate America. Apple have done it, Microsoft have done it now Adobe and I don't remember a single occasion prices were ever lowered other than sales or Black Friday.
> ...



Or When Nik Software (was it Google already?) sliced the prices from hell-of-a-expensive to cheap and now they are free <3


----------



## SteveM (Feb 3, 2017)

The price hike shouldn't come as any surprise, it's how business operates, tie people in to your product and then raise the prices to maximise profit...currency fluctuation is a handy trigger.
But, I've just come across 'Affinity Photo' which at a quick glance at a few videos does look good. I'm not impressed with the lack of highlight/shadow clipping warnings but it appears to be a young product where the owners are listening. 
It may be something for the future, link it with Capture One for the Raw workflow and it could be a viable option. I hope so, Adobe's monopoly is bad for everyone, including Adobe and their apparent lack of progress over the last few years (with anything useful to me at least).


----------



## unfocused (Feb 3, 2017)

jvirta said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > jeffa4444 said:
> ...



While we are at it, Adobe's "Photography Plan" is a deep discount as well – half of what they charge for any other Creative Suite application and 80% less than the cost of the full suite.


----------



## Kristofgss (Feb 4, 2017)

expatinasia said:


> Remember ZIP drives


Ooh I still have those lying around. that thing used to connect to a parallel port. I'm getting old.


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 4, 2017)

expatinasia said:


> Problem with a lot of old-style back-ups is that you need the technology to read it all. Remember floppy disks, ZIP drives, CD R/RWs, DVD R/RWs etc. It is staggering how things have changed in the past 20 years, and frankly we can only guess at what people will be doing in another 20.



DVD drives are still very much here. Both drives and media are widely sold for low prices, and DVD drives usually read CDs as well.

If you want to just read floppies (I'm not sure the media has such a long life), USB floppy drives can be bought for <U.S.$10


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 4, 2017)

expatinasia said:


> I am not a big Adobe user, but with GBP especially going to some strange dark places recently it is as good an excuse as any to revise rates.
> 
> Problem with a lot of old-style back-ups is that you need the technology to read it all. Remember floppy disks, ZIP drives, CD R/RWs, DVD R/RWs etc. It is staggering how things have changed in the past 20 years, and frankly we can only guess at what people will be doing in another 20.
> 
> The cloud does have many advantages in that regard as it is up to the company to maintain the technology.



I think it's fair to say USB has become a standard that is unlikely to change much. It will get faster, but half the beauty is the standard is being made back compatible, and it's about as small as you can get (at the PC end) without encountering robustness issues.

So USB HDDs are likely to be viable for a good while yet... and the best bit:

Things like this can't happen to you: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/16/12/16/2111220/dropbox-kills-public-folders-users-rebel

The Dropbox debacle shows how goal posts get moved.. personally I won't trust anyone else to look after my data for me.


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 4, 2017)

expatinasia said:


> Problem with a lot of old-style back-ups is that you need the technology to read it all. Remember floppy disks, ZIP drives, CD R/RWs, DVD R/RWs etc. It is staggering how things have changed in the past 20 years, and frankly we can only guess at what people will be doing in another 20.


It's important to re-copy your archives to newer tech every few years, before the old tech disappears.



> The cloud does have many advantages in that regard as it is up to the company to maintain the technology.


I don't recall the details, but several storage services have closed on relatively short notice, giving users 30 days or so to reclaim their data. Cloud storage should be one layer of your backup, not your only backup -- always keep at least one local copy of your entire archive. Ideally, maintain a second copy in an accessible, off-site location, such as a friend's house or safe deposit box.

Cloud is a convenience, not a guarantee.


----------



## iowapipe (Feb 4, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Perhaps we can save a lot of time and internet space by simply inserting a link to the previous Adobe thread.



Well said. 
It's like talking about the weather - same things said every single time.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
I saw a sticker in a motor factor the other day, it read
There is no cloud, it is just someone else's computer!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 4, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I saw a sticker in a motor factor the other day, it read
> There is no cloud, it is just someone else's computer!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Brilliant!.. I might have to steal that idea! ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi rfdesigner. 
I googled this after I quoted it and found that it belongs to one Chris Watterston, it seems he's a bit peeved about it being used, oops, I just read it and thought it was good. 
More info here. https://www.chriswatterston.com/blog/there-no-cloud-copyright-protection

Cheers, Graham. 



rfdesigner said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## monkey44 (Feb 5, 2017)

In fact, it's just an obvious and true statement ... the cloud is just a different computer. Data and data systems do not exist in a vacuum.

Doubt very much if he could defend a copyright here ... unless you put it in the same context wherein his blog exists. Doubt he's the first to write it too ... just sayin' ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2017)

One year ago, the exchange rate of the US dollar with GBP was 1.45, so the equivalent price of $10 US would have been 6.9 GBP plus VAT. Today, the exchange rate is about 1.25, so the equivalent is 8 GBP plus even more vat.

A 10% increase is still a bargain, it is less in todays US dollar than a year ago, A 16% increase would have made it even.

It sounds like Adobe is absorbing a significant amount of the new currency exchange values.

I know that price rises hurt, because you do not get higher wages to compensate, in this case, it was pretty well predicted what the Brexit would do to currency values, at least for 2-5 years. Hopefully the currency value will rise again, and sooner rather than later. The low values do not benefit anyone, both the UK Customer and Adobe are losing money compared to a year ago.


I did not spend the time to compare Swedish values, but its likely the same story.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 5, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> One year ago, the exchange rate of the US dollar with GBP was 1.45, so the equivalent price of $10 US would have been 6.9 GBP plus VAT. Today, the exchange rate is about 1.25, so the equivalent is 8 GBP plus even more vat.
> 
> A 10% increase is still a bargain, it is less in todays US dollar than a year ago, A 16% increase would have made it even.
> 
> ...



I'd expect SOME of Adobes UK sales costs to be in pounds (advertising for instance), so a currency move should never 100% be reflected in local price movements.

Some companies are under fire here (N power) for using the exchange rate as an excuse to hike prices.. but didn't lower them when rates went the other way over previous years.

Where the lower pound value will help, in time, is with trade deficit, but that always takes time to change.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > One year ago, the exchange rate of the US dollar with GBP was 1.45, so the equivalent price of $10 US would have been 6.9 GBP plus VAT. Today, the exchange rate is about 1.25, so the equivalent is 8 GBP plus even more vat.
> ...




The lower cost of products imported from UK will be welcome here, but so far, the Walker's shortbread cookies (Scotland) I buy every Christmas still cost the same. I need to see if Gin costs less, I seldom buy any, its been over a year. I love Stilton cheese, but its still expensive, I haven't noticed a price drop.


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 5, 2017)

Khristo said:


> Same thing happened to me here in Oz last year. As "outraged" as I was, looking at the rates (Aussie $ was at parity with the USD a couple of years ago and since has been more like 75c) there's a good argument if not a complete justification.
> 
> I'm no Adobe supporter (at least not of their business practices), but cc pricing is pretty much on par here, whereas in the past on outright purchase, it was insanely higher (like 2 or 3 times) - and for no reason whatsoever. So while I would not trust Adobe as far as I could throw them, so far cc is OK - including the rate related hike. Will be interesting to see what happens in the next couple of years.
> 
> My advice? Try cancelling your subscription on the web and see what happens. I tried it and two seconds later was re-directed to the "would you reconsider for 3 free months?" offer webpage.



Agreed.... 4 years ago (2013), it was cheaper to pay to fly from Australia to the US and buy CS6 in the US than it was to pay locally! That got reconsidered just prior to a government IT pricing review (MS/Adobe/etc).
http://www.news.com.au/finance/business/it-is-cheaper-to-fly-to-us-than-buy-adobe-software-in-australia/news-story/158aa7824a22e1e66611c2afb5e7a61a

2013 was when the AUD:USD rate was about 1.05 but it has since dropped to 0.75 cents so ~30% decrease.
https://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=AUDUSD=X&t=5y&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=

There has been one AUD price increase for cloud LR/PS and justified in my opinion. But.... there was a lot of confusion with student pricing, introductory pricing at the time:
https://www.reddit.com/r/australia/comments/4cek9y/adobe_creative_cloud_to_almost_double_in_price/
https://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3984820

The current LR/PS rate is AUD13.63/month (including bank "international transaction fee" of AUD0.44) which is USD10.46 at current mid market rates.

The real question is whether current events in the US will deflate the USD and how long (if ever) Adobe will wait to drop prices.

LR/PS is still great value for me though. The last new perpetual LR5 license I paid for was about AUD180 (USD138) so adding PS is great!


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 9, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi rfdesigner.
> I googled this after I quoted it and found that it belongs to one Chris Watterston, it seems he's a bit peeved about it being used, oops, I just read it and thought it was good.
> More info here. https://www.chriswatterston.com/blog/there-no-cloud-copyright-protection
> 
> ...



I'm afraid that's how too much of the world works today, rip off and hope no one notices. I don't quite see how he can trademark the phrase, but the graphics are eminently patentable.

Regarding my "theft".. I was thinking of simply having it as a strapline on bulletin board posts, I don't think I'd be overstepping any line there.


----------

